# My upgrade is available!



## Grady (Jan 3, 2012)

So, my upgrade is available with Verizon as of now. I've had the Galaxy Nexus 32GB since it's release day and I've loved every minute of it - with the unlocked bootloader, rooting, and customization possibilities. Is there a phone out at the moment that's actually worth going to as far as screen size, RAM, storage space, unlocked bootloader, customization, etc? Or is there a phone on the horizon that I should hold out for?

Thanks!


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm loving my s4, but got it before the update that patched Loki. If you can still find one, I'd recommend it. There is also a thread around trying to give a dev a One. As far as out of the box, I don't know if there is a good choice. A handful of AOKP devs have a note 2 and like it. Probably wasn't much help, but some input at least

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## adamBomb (Sep 22, 2013)

nexus 5 is going to be announced very soon with a potential oct release date. Only problem is that is may not make it to verizon though but no one knows until its announced. I am in the same boat as you are. I am currently holding out for the nexus or will just wait. If nothing comes by the summer I am ditching droid and getting iphone 6. I have to stay with verizon and refuse to buy anything but a nexus device (on android that is).


----------

